# HTTP Request



## MagicEpox (2. August 2007)

Hallo liebe community,

ich arbeite derzeit an einem Program, das ein paar textdateien per POST an mein php script schicken soll.

Nun hab ich schon sogut wie alles fertig.. ich bekomm aber immer wieder einen Fehler zurück (400 - Bad Request)..
Ich habe mir nun deshalb ein Programm geschrieben, das mir ermöglicht selbst Requests zu schreiben und an den Server zu schicken und er gibt mir jetzt immernoch den gleichen Fehler zurück.

Ich hab jetzt aber schon überall im Netz gesucht.. und ich hab auch schon mehrmals sachen zu HTTP Header Requests durchgelesen. Ich hab mir auch ein Addon für FireFox heruntergeladen und mir den Header bei einem Upload angeguckt.. dieser funktioniert aber trotzdem iwie nicht..
Nun hätte ich gerne einen Request-Header der mir die paar Zeichen an das Script schickt..

Quasi bräuchte ich jetzt entweder einen fertigen Header von irgendwo.. oder ein nützliches Tutorial..

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

So sieht mein derzeitiger (nicht funktionierender) Header aus:
(die "\r\n" wurden nur nochmal zur verdeutlichung eingefügt)

```
POST /script.php HTTP/1.1\r\n
Host: www.-------------.de\r\n
Keep-Alive: 300\r\n
Connection: keep-alive\r\n
Content-Type: multipart/form-data; boundary=---------------------------115071802122800\r\n
-----------------------------115071802122800\r\n
Content-Disposition: form-data; name="file"; filename="log.txt"\r\n
Content-Type: application/octet-stream\r\n
\r\n
blablabla\r\n
-----------------------------115071802122800--\r\n\r\n
```


----------



## Gumbo (2. August 2007)

Probier mal eine zusätzliche Leerzeile zwischen dem Nachrichtenkopf und dem -körper:
	
	
	



```
POST /script.php HTTP/1.1\r\n
Host: www.-------------.de\r\n
Keep-Alive: 300\r\n
Connection: keep-alive\r\n
Content-Type: multipart/form-data; boundary=---------------------------115071802122800\r\n
\r\n
-----------------------------115071802122800\r\n
Content-Disposition: form-data; name="file"; filename="log.txt"\r\n
Content-Type: application/octet-stream\r\n
\r\n
blablabla\r\n
-----------------------------115071802122800--\r\n
\r\n
```


----------



## MagicEpox (2. August 2007)

Hallo und danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Aber danach krieg ich zwar einen 200 OK Header mit der danach kommenden seite die phpinfo() erstellt.. aber darin steht, dass es keine variable "_FILE['file']" gibt.. was allerdings bei einem formular upload entsteht..


----------

